# 10lbs of Sh!t in a 2lb bag.



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Otherwise known as my 2011 GMC Sierra 2500HD Crew Cab Build:

Equipment

Alpine INA-W900BT (maybe)
1x JBL MS-8
2x Zed Audio Leviathan
3 x Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeters (1900hz up)
3 x Scanspeak 12m midranges (375hz to 1900hz)
2 x Peerless SLS woofers (50hz to 375hz)
1 x Focal 27KX subwoofer (50hz and below)
MB Quart DKH 116 (maybe, for rear fill. I do have two sets of components to choose from).
Ipod
XM Radio
CarPuter (maybe)
 rear view camera

A boatload of sound deadening:

Front Doors (each):
8 CLD Tiles, outer skin
3 CLD Tiles, probably cut into smaller pieces, inner skin
Extruded Butyl Rope
10.9 ft² MLV
10.9 ft² 1/4" CCF
3 Velcro Strips, adhesive 2 sides

Rear Doors (each):
6 CLD Tiles, outer skin
2 CLD Tiles, probably cut into smaller pieces, inner skin
Extruded Butyl Rope
8.5 ft² MLV
8.5 ft² 1/4" CCF
2.5 Velcro Strips, adhesive 2 sides

Floor:
14 CLD Tiles
48 ft² MLV
48 ft² 1/4" CCF

Roof:
16 CLD Tiles

Back Wall:
10 CLD Tiles
16.3 ft² MLV
16.3 ft² 1/8" CCF

A few hundred hours of labor.


We're doing the 8" mid bass, 4" mid range and tweeters in the front doors. Another 4" mid and tweeter in the dashboard, under the HVAC controls. Touch screen in the dash, replacing the stock unit. 

Onto the pics and today's work, which was all sound deadening, with a small itty bit of wire lay out. We did get the 0 gauge run from the new auxiliary battery...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice list of equipment. Sounds like A LOT of work! But it sounds like you have some help. Where's the sub going, under seat? Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Nice list of equipment. Sounds like A LOT of work! But it sounds like you have some help. Where's the sub going, under seat? Keep the pics coming.


8" mid bass are going in the front doors.

12" sub is going under the rear seat. I may need to move it up a bit.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Grendel said:


> 8" mid bass are going in the front doors...


Subscribed to see how this works out for you.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> Subscribed to see how this works out for you.



We wanted to put them under the front seats, but with power motors and such, it just wasn't going to work.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Why so low crossover points on everything?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Why so low crossover points on everything?


Why not? 

What do you suggest?

Mach_Y is assisting with the build and calculated the xover points. I don't see anything wrong with them, with my research, the speakers will handle it.

Additionally, the MS-8 may modify those... although the mids and tweets will be on passive, since the MS8 only has 8 channels... never thought I'd say only 8...


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

I am finishing up the weekend's work today by bolting down the rest of the interior.

Yesterday, he tied down all the wiring, we finished up with the heavy layer, then started cramming the trim pieces back in. I'll finish the seats today. Also, got the second battery, isolator and wiring in and located where I want to put the controls for it. I ordered my new alternator on Saturday.

10 hours total yesterday - not counting the trip to **** Despot.

We also took the door off in front to see what we we're working with. Looks like if we get very precise, we can get everything in the fronts. Rears will be easy in comparison.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You don't need to run the midbasses down to 50, and you won't need to run the tweeters down to 1900. The MS-8 won't modify XO points as they are user selectable. If you are building passives between the mids and tweeters, I would suggest raising the XO point up near 3.5-4k range.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> You don't need to run the midbasses down to 50, and you won't need to run the tweeters down to 1900. The MS-8 won't modify XO points as they are user selectable. If you are building passives between the mids and tweeters, I would suggest raising the XO point up near 3.5-4k range.


x2. No need to cross the tweeters so low; in fact that is usually the advantage of running a three way front stage. You have the luxury of crossing your tweets much higher.

FWIW, I am running 8" woofers up front as well. Using the recommended 80hz24db/octave midbass HP crossover frequency the bass is up front and powerful. Since you are running the MS-8 you can always experiment with that and see what you like.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Just finished up the interior re-installation...leaving access panels and such out as they're not needed so I can drive it again.

Second battery's anchored down, wires are all run, just need to build the battery controller. 

Tinkered a bit. MS8 and sub are a tight fit in their desired locations, but it should work.

Also swapping out the MB Quarts for a old skool Polk Momo or Boston Acoustic component set I've had forever.


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> You don't need to run the midbasses down to 50, and you won't need to run the tweeters down to 1900. The MS-8 won't modify XO points as they are user selectable. If you are building passives between the mids and tweeters, I would suggest raising the XO point up near 3.5-4k range.


The midbasses might get crossed at 63 or possibly 80, that we will play with after install is done. I am building passive crossovers for the piccolo's / revelators. I have nearly the same speakers in my car, and found 1900hz to be a sweat spot. Confirmed this with both the response graphs of both speakers, and with the crossover spec from Morel for the component set that includes the Piccolo's. So with all 3 (personal, spec, and company who makes the speakers) I am rather confident in the 1900hz crossover point for the tweeters.


----------



## Drew4You (Nov 17, 2009)

mach_y said:


> The midbasses might get crossed at 63 or possibly 80, that we will play with after install is done. I am building passive crossovers for the piccolo's / revelators. I have nearly the same speakers in my car, and found 1900hz to be a sweat spot. Confirmed this with both the response graphs of both speakers, and with the crossover spec from Morel for the component set that includes the Piccolo's. So with all 3 (personal, spec, and company who makes the speakers) I am rather confident in the 1900hz crossover point for the tweeters.


Agreed. Midbasses to pick up where sub ends.... hence their job/placement. But I wouldn't have thought the tweeters down that low initially, but with your research in place, I bet they are going to sound AWESOME playing that wide variety of frequency! Can't wait to see finished product! Good luck!
(Subscribed btw...!)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome build!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm interested to see how this one turns out cause you got a sweet ass equipment list man


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

<- has the midbasses at 80 with the MS-8 and bass is solid up front. Gone up to 100 with them and still good.

Hey mach-y, what software are you using to do those passives? I used Jeff Bagby's Passive Crossover Designer v7 to do mine. Pretty sweet for free software.

Drew, you need to hear the car...WAYYYYYY better than the Accord ever was.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like it's going to be a nice system.

Regarding passives, I was under the impression that the Leviathan (you have two) would give you enough amplified channels and crossover flexibility to go fully active (at least with your front stage). I would tend to agree with what others here have said that 1900hz might be low, but more importantly, active would allow you the opportunity to experiment.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Se7en said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a nice system.
> 
> Regarding passives, I was under the impression that the Leviathan (you have two) would give you enough amplified channels and crossover flexibility to go fully active (at least with your front stage). I would tend to agree with what others here have said that 1900hz might be low, but more importantly, active would allow you the opportunity to experiment.


The front would require 6 channels, to go active...

I have 
3 Piccolos
3 Scanspeak Midrange
2 8" mid bass
comps in the rear door
1 sub.


Could go with a channel for each, but wanted a wee bit more power. 150W or so is our target, but with more for the subs. I like to feel my music .


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Despite a lot of people saying otherwise, I like my midbass to play to 63. I don't like my sub playing higher than that. Looking like a sick build here.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

My midbasses play to 100 currently...

Anyway, subscribed.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

I am sitting in Chicago, waiting for my plane home.

Hopefully, I get to work on this on Sunday. Want to finish up the front and rear doors and start installing speakers.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

SUBSCRIBED!

hell if nothing else, the title had me!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Waiting for more UPDATES.

Sounds like a great deal of work for a KILLER SYSTEM


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

DAT said:


> Waiting for more UPDATES.
> 
> Sounds like a great deal of work for a KILLER SYSTEM



Thanks, I am going to start deadening the doors today. Not much time to do it though, since I am training a new pup and the Patriots play at 4pm today. Quite frankly, after all the travel of the last couple months, a day of doing nothing is warranted.

I am home this week (but for a side trip to NYC on Tuesday) so I have time to finish the doors. Might get Mach_Y over here for speaker placement in the front doors... I can handle the rear components in the stock locations, since they're just rear fill...sad, Polk Momo's for rear fill!

Head unit's changed, based on some reviews I've read while researching.

Going with an AVIC Z120. I like Pioneer.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice build ... Awesome pics ...


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

We're back at it, it's official, my interior's ripped apart again.

We have the speakers (NOS Polk Momo components "Old Skool") installed in the rear doors, with all the baffles cut and installable. Doors are deadened as well.

Should have all the doors done tomorrow.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Got the rear's buttoned up. Almost forgot how to put it all back together.

5.25" 2002 vintage Polk Momo's for rear fill, in custom baffles.

Front baffles are done, too. Should be a fun time.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Grendel said:


> Got the rear's buttoned up. Almost forgot how to put it all back together.
> 
> 5.25" 2002 vintage Polk Momo's for rear fill, in custom baffles.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

So, lots of changes in this build.

The mid bass are now Morel Elate 9". (got them for a great price).

Considering how much I've already spent and what I came across, I am going with old school A/D/S amps.

I picked up a A/D/S 850 MX that was modified by A/D/S for one of their competition vehicles.it was originally rated at 50W x 8, bridgeable. Should be interesting to see what it really is. Mach_Y took it apart, apparently it has some amazing chips in it. He also ran the math, it will play all speakers at 103DB at 12V (with the original ratings)... I have a 16.2V electrical system . I also have a A/D/S 630 MX that will drive the remaining required channels. Both amps have cosmetically seen better days, so we disassembled them for cleaning and anodizing.

Also made the sub box and amp rack. I am in the process of "grendelizing" it. Mach_Y went with solid fabrication for it... 3/4" MDF, screws, glue and silicon caulk. I am going to coat it inside and out with resin (who cares about weight?) then bondo all seams and transitions (already started that) so the black carpet covering is flawless.

Onto pics.

First is the 650MX with push/pull chip sets. Originally 50W x 8 now something else more monstrous.

Next is the 650MX case. This will be sand blasted and anodized black.

Guts out of the case, so we can re-assemble...

Last the box... we're done with fab, but my camera battery died. I am heading out to finish it now.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

I think I am stoned on fumes.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

More pics. Waiting for resin to dry.


While that dries, I get to do the valve springs on the LSX heads going on my turbo motor. Fun!


----------



## roshisan1 (May 7, 2010)

Build looks awesome. I have an 860MX and a 280CMX that I would like to sandblast and powder coat. How hard was it to take the guts out of the amp? I am having a hard time removing the plastic plugs for the power and and speaker inputs. Thanks


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

roshisan1 said:


> Build looks awesome. I have an 860MX and a 280CMX that I would like to sandblast and powder coat. How hard was it to take the guts out of the amp? I am having a hard time removing the plastic plugs for the power and and speaker inputs. Thanks


Wasn't hard at all... I didn't do it. 

Sounds like the input plugs are corroded in?

BTW, if you powder coat, go for something that will transmit heat... or you're removing the heat sinks from those amps.

It's why I am re-anodizing them.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks great! Would love to hear it when you are done!


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Looks great! Would love to hear it when you are done!


You're close enough, we can probably arrange that.


----------



## colek42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks good so far, subbed


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

roshisan1 said:


> Build looks awesome. I have an 860MX and a 280CMX that I would like to sandblast and powder coat. How hard was it to take the guts out of the amp? I am having a hard time removing the plastic plugs for the power and and speaker inputs. Thanks


Grab them with pliers and wiggle back and forth. If you take off the bottom plate, it will be a lot easier to see what you are working on in order to get them off as well.

Those amps are beasts... need to find a set for me


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

mach_y said:


> Grab them with pliers and wiggle back and forth. If you take off the bottom plate, it will be a lot easier to see what you are working on in order to get them off as well.
> 
> Those amps are beasts... need to find a set for me


If you take the bottom plate off, you may be able to get lubricant into the connections to brake the corrosion. Dielectric grease in some sort of sprayable format?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Not much happening with this...

Got the sub box back, after carpeting. Also sand blasted the big A/D/S and it's now off to anodizing.

Mach_Y and I hit it tomorrow.

I am also waiting for the new amps to come in... yes, yet another change.


----------



## roshisan1 (May 7, 2010)

If you decide to get rid of the a/d/s/ let me know. I might have to fight over them with Mach_y though... a/d/s/ is my thing and the wife is slightly annoyed with but suprisingly tolerant of all the "old junk" in the closet. This is the first time I have subscribed to a thread and I am enjoying it. Thanks to all of you for the advice and help and I hope I am not stealing any of your thunder, Grendel.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

roshisan1 said:


> If you decide to get rid of the a/d/s/ let me know. I might have to fight over them with Mach_y though... a/d/s/ is my thing and the wife is slightly annoyed with but suprisingly tolerant of all the "old junk" in the closet. This is the first time I have subscribed to a thread and I am enjoying it. Thanks to all of you for the advice and help and I hope I am not stealing any of your thunder, Grendel.


Not at all, not thunder stealing, I am learning myself.

When the 850MX case comes back from anodizing, both will be for sale. Keep in mind the 850MX is a cheater amp, from one of their competition cars. The problem is, I don't know what to ask for it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Any updates? Got the new amps installed?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Not yet, I am out of town on business.

This weekend should be a good one.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

So, worked on another project this weekend with mach_Y. It's a PITA with snow banks in front of my garage.

I did however buy the final component for this. The head: Pioneer AVIC120BT with all the trimmings. Including the interface harness from my truck CANBUS system to the head unit. I also have a Iphone 4 coming.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Mach_Y and I got the AVIC in the dash today. I started playing with it.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

MS8 rack was made today. I'll build a surround that goes around it. This would be the space I always forget about, under the middle seat in front.

Doing the amps and sub tomorrow. It's ready to roll.

Might even get to the doors.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

*Da List*

This is what's left:

*AVIC*
Connect illumination wire – orange and white on AVIC to orange on harness
Reset pin on parking brake/mute wire
Increase chime volume (can’t hear ‘em)
Align head unit
Check satellite connectivity
Connect back up camera power supplies (all) to relay switched by ignition.
Check constant power supply (Ipod and head unit reset itself)

*Amps*
All wire connections and mounting
Mount sub

*Dual battery set up*
Wire config, embed switch and wires in dash

*MS 8*
all connections.

*Front doors*
mount 9" elates into rings
Sound management

*kicks*
make more solid
mount 4.5" revelators and piccolos
all connectivity

*center channel*
connect mid and tweet - box is done
anchor box to dash support


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

9" Morel Elates on the doors for trial fit. Now deadening.

Broke down and bought Q logic kick panels... with the MS8, it shouldn't effect SQ too much. 4.5" Revelator and Morel Piccolo Supremo in the kicks and center channel.

Did a wee bit of modification to the panels, with a bit of glass, sound deadener and a plastic bowl...

I wish I could edit my first post, the hardware changed over this 6 month build.


----------



## Cabalabadingdong (Mar 6, 2011)

Sha-weet!


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Need to trim the q-logic kicks into place and find grills for the Revelators.

Still need to align the head unit as well.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

The grills are from my Momo kit, stout and will be painted black.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Finished the basic install today. Re-installed the 9" Elates, as the first time wasn't so hot. Deadened the front doors.

Now I think I have about 30 hours of tuning, as my front center's very bright and I think the stage could be higher.

Loving it so far.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hell of a nice system. :thumbsup:

Do you plan to use RTA or all tuning done by ear?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Hell of a nice system. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you plan to use RTA or all tuning done by ear?


I don't have an RTA at the moment, so all by ear.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

More work to do, all in all, not much left. Clean up, mostly.

I am happy so far. Tuning will bring me to ecstasy levels of sound, I think.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

So, after one week of listening, it needs more tuning.

I also may need to replace the Massive Audio amps I am running. The NX5 I acquired to drive the front three channels and the subwoofer keeps shutting down, where the NX4 is happy to drive all four of it's channels. It's wired correctly, fused correctly and there are no voltage drops. Sucks to listen to this system with just rears and mid bass!

Not impressed so far with the amps. May go back to the A/D/S or Leviathan idea.

Yes, the equipment list opportunistically changed when DAT ran a heck of a sale, but this may end up as a case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Grendel said:


> So, after one week of listening, it needs more tuning.
> 
> I also may need to replace the Massive Audio amps I am running. The NX5 I acquired to drive the front three channels and the subwoofer keeps shutting down, where there NX4 is happy to drive all four of it's channels. It's wired correctly, fused correctly and there are no voltage drops. Sucks to listen to this system with just rears and mid bass!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that as I have installed and many members I know use the Nano amps and love them,.

Call Cory @ Massive he is really good maybe he has an idea for the fix.

Tel: 323-262-2262


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

List of crap to do:

*AVIC*

Connect illumination wire – orange and white on AVIC to orange on harness
Reset pin on parking brake/mute wire AVIC411 bypass
Increase chime volume (can’t hear ‘em)
Align head unit
Check XM satellite connectivity – AVIC shows tuner, but no sound (input connection?)
The Mute loop from PAC OS-4 to (if not cut) will turn the ACC. output off when an OnStar or Bluetooth callis made or received. If the aftermarket radio has a mute input cut this loop and connect the outer brown wire to the AVIC 120BT mute input.

*Dual battery set up*


00G Red wiring to replace 4g, clean up, under hood. 
Hook relay activator to power lead that is on with key and off during cranking.


*MS 8*

Tuning
Embed MS8 display in dash “cubby”
Build surround
Attach power socket from stock tray

*Kicks*
Align plastic

*Wiring*
Clean up, tie down


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

So, I finally have awesome sound. I ended up programming my MS8 to use the 9" Elates in the doors as their own speaker, instead of as part of the Morel Piccolo/Revelator combo. Awesome mid bass and really nice overall sound. It's the staging I looked for, forever.

Back up camera is driving me nuts.

It had a decent image and stopped... so I removed the wireless transmitters, installed factory stuff and had a great image for like 20 mins. Now back to black.

Any ideas?

AVIC is switching to back up mode, no picture.


Camera is powered from the back up light circuit in the trailer wiring harness. Show's a steady 14.4v back there, when in reverse.

I am looking for a female RCA video source, so I can test the AVIC and cable. This is really annoying.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Still fighting tuning, since it seems to play differently. So far, the best I get is with the 9" Morel Elates as their own speaker set up. I still think there's more to be had, but I am out of tuning ideas.

Need to find a pro.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

Changing out the sub/amp rack, getting rid of the Massive Audio. They RMA'd the NX5 due to heat issues, but when something dies on me, it gets replaced with something tried and true. I even cut the seat to get more air flow to them. I guess I need to do leather interior now... with heated seats, even!

Here's a pic of how it sits now:


----------



## Drew4You (Nov 17, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> <- has the midbasses at 80 with the MS-8 and bass is solid up front. Gone up to 100 with them and still good.
> 
> Hey mach-y, what software are you using to do those passives? I used Jeff Bagby's Passive Crossover Designer v7 to do mine. Pretty sweet for free software.
> 
> Drew, you need to hear the car...WAYYYYYY better than the Accord ever was.


I JUST seen pics of that thing, and it has to be some of Trell's best work yet! And if it sounds anything like it looks, I sincerely look forward to it.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

I spent a fair bit of time tuning this. I really like it now. Sounds great.

Now to swap out my sub woofer box for one that will fit the new amps.


----------



## A-Ron (Feb 12, 2010)

How'd your center setup turn out? Would like to see pics.


----------



## emabie (Sep 12, 2011)

The system sounds much better after changing soem of the x-over points on the front stage and playing with the MS-8.

How is the amp overheating issue?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

emabie said:


> The system sounds much better after changing soem of the x-over points on the front stage and playing with the MS-8.
> 
> How is the amp overheating issue?


Swapping it out, finished the new box that will mount the ED amp.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

whered the zed amps go?


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

treylittlefield said:


> whered the zed amps go?


My other truck.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

New box and amp is in. Massive Audio's out.

I think I have more oomph and head room now.

Now to clean up the wiring. Gave all my 4g to someone... need to get some back.


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

DAT said:


> Sorry to hear that as I have installed and many members I know use the Nano amps and love them,.
> 
> Call Cory @ Massive he is really good maybe he has an idea for the fix.
> 
> Tel: 323-262-2262



So, I did this and need a receipt from you.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Grendel said:


> My other truck.


Is this the twin turbo from the c10 forum? I've been watching that one come along for a while now


----------



## Grendel (May 12, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> Is this the twin turbo from the c10 forum? I've been watching that one come along for a while now


Yes.


----------

